# Kato and Arnold Compatibility



## Sarvaram (Mar 8, 2021)

Hi,
I have a small and old (original) Arnold trains and tracks and I'm thinking about expanding it.
So first I was wondering if the older tracks would work with the new Arnold Hornby ones and also if Kato trains can work on the Arnold tracks and vice versa?


----------



## Steve Rothstein (Jan 1, 2021)

I do not know about the Arnold tracks in either style to answer that, but my understanding is that the trains of any brand will run on any brand of track if they are the right gauge and power supply. So, if your old layout is DC, just make sure you get DC Kato trains to use. Kato DCC trains will run on DC track, but I doubt you will be happy with their performance.


----------



## Sarvaram (Mar 8, 2021)

Got it! Thanks Steve!!


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

If the track is standard N gauge track, any locomotive will (potentially) run on it, given limitations on curves. Older track, though, may be brass or (worse) steel and heavily corroded, making it a lot of effort to clean up so that something will run on it.


----------



## QueenoftheGN (Dec 10, 2019)

I have an Arnold locomotive (Alco S1) it goes pretty well over straight tracks and curves, but the flanges are to long and they make a “clickity-clack” noise over the tracks, but it cannot make it over switches to save its life... I’ve only seen it make it over the switches once or twice, and it was full throttle both times.


----------



## Sarvaram (Mar 8, 2021)

CTValleyRR said:


> If the track is standard N gauge track, any locomotive will (potentially) run on it, given limitations on curves. Older track, though, may be brass or (worse) steel and heavily corroded, making it a lot of effort to clean up so that something will run on it.


I have a lot to learn. Thank You!


----------



## Sarvaram (Mar 8, 2021)

QueenoftheGN said:


> I have an Arnold locomotive (Alco S1) it goes pretty well over straight tracks and curves, but the flanges are to long and they make a “clickity-clack” noise over the tracks, but it cannot make it over switches to save its life... I’ve only seen it make it over the switches once or twice, and it was full throttle both times.


Yeah it seems like I need to be really sure before pull the trigger on any purchase. Thanks Queen!


----------



## BigEd (Oct 28, 2014)

@Sarvaram Arnold track on the whole have a different profile (view from the side). Makes interchanging difficult. Also at some point they made nice looking track with brown sleepers but you could not solder to it. That's why Ntrak and Ttrak have the standards they do. It's not really "rules" but rather years of experience playing out.

My advise is to keep it for a little desk test track or such or just because you can. Rather standardize on newer more modern track brands like Atlas, Peco or Kato. 

I love the simplicity of Kato track and points and now only use that. Works for me and at arms length I mostly can't tell what track is at the end of my arm.

But most of all - Njoy!


----------



## BigEd (Oct 28, 2014)

Sarvaram said:


> I have a lot to learn. Thank You!


We all do still!


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

Sarvaram said:


> I have a lot to learn. Thank You!


Savaram;

These files may help you to learn more.

Traction Fan 🙂


----------



## Sarvaram (Mar 8, 2021)

traction fan said:


> Savaram;
> 
> These files may help you to learn more.
> 
> Traction Fan 🙂


GOLD!! 
Thanks So Much! Traction Fan!!!


----------



## QueenoftheGN (Dec 10, 2019)

I forgot to post a video showing what I meant, sorry. 



, Of course, it didn't derail the ONE time I kinda needed it to derail it didn't, oh well.


----------



## BigEd (Oct 28, 2014)

Well, seems the answer is to keep a camera on the spot...


----------

